# They're Still Alive



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Spotted these 3 musketeers today. No doubt the same toms I had within range a month ago but they wouldn't fully cooperate. Should be some good birds, if they can escape again this fall.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice birds, keep them close and fat !


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

It will be nice to have them in front of you next fall. Hopefully we'll get to see more photos.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Hopefully they make it - its always nice to know where to start the next hunt.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I would love to shoot a turkey, but don't have any around my parts.


----------



## Tracer (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice clip.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A10hunter said:


> I would love to shoot a turkey, but don't have any around my parts.


 They work for the Government.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Those liberal turkeys better not wander off in the woods during hunting season, lol.


----------

